# Review of the bulova lunar pilot.



## bill39

Hello all,

Earlier I posted a thread about how to fit a bracelet on the strap version this watch. Which was thought very hard to impossible by some. It is very hard, due to the lug hole alignment, but not impossible. It isn't perfect, but possible. But anyway, on to the review. I've had the lunar pilot a while now and been through many feelings about it. 

On one hand, you have the pros. I am a huge space program fan, as much as I am watches. I love to collect objects from it, or replicas off objects from it, so this was right up my alley. Truth be told, the speedmaster is my top choice, of course, but out of my price range at the moment, so I got the next best thing. When I heard the commander Scott story, I loved it. When I got the watch box and opened it, I felt a mixture of joy and disappointment. I loved the dial, very speedmaster-esk. It's full, but still clean and very legible. I like the fact it has no date window, as I find them intrusive, but also finding it often surprisingly inconvenient not having it. 

The rocker button pushers are polarizing for many. You either love them or hate them, I fall into the love camp. Really different, really interesting. I think the tachymeter under the crystal takes some getting used to, but is a nice idea, preservation wise. The dial is mult leveled and beautifully made. We'll get to the case and crystal in a minute. The watch is powered by a 262 khz quartz movement. While you may chafe at it not being automatic, and so expensive for quartz, remember, this is a high beat quartz, that makes it one of the most accurate in the world. Good to a loss gain of only a couple seconds a year. The back has an engraved bulova tuning fork and some info about the date of the eva and such, very cool. Only 50m wr, which isn't unusual for a chrono, but somewhat disappointing, as is the amount of lume. All in all, a beautiful, functional, somewhat historic watch. 

Moving on to Cons. 

There's only a couple, but they're significant. Number one, the case size/length. The case size is 45mm. This wouldn't be so bad, as watches associated with aviation are usually larger, but it's the lug lengh that does it in a lot for me. At 53mm, the lug width is enormous and frankly ridiculous and inexcusable. I know they're going for authenticity, but I don't believe his was that big, and even if it was, tweak it. It makes the watch almost unwearable for smaller wrists. I have a smaller wrist, and it's just at the limit for me. It's almost hanging over. Also, the sapphire crystal is a top hat style, making it prone to damage and making a big watch even bigger. This is again, another polarizing design aesthetic. This time, I'm in the hate it camp, domed or flat, this looks silly. Also, the strap. They drilled the lug holes oddly, unevenly, so if you didn't buy the metal bracelet version, you're pretty much screwed. Like I said,I found a way after hours of trial and error, but it's ridiculous and shouldn't have been. I said it should stay on a bracelet at its size, but a strap can work. All that being said, do I recommend it? The shorter answer is yes. Despite it's flaws, it's still a very well, made, beautiful, useful, historic, quirky watch that can scratch your itch you may not be able to scratch with a speedmaster. Just be aware of the size issue. I have to say, after a few weeks with it, even that size displeasure is starting to pass and it's great legibility with size is starting to grow on me. I'd still prefer shorter lugs and a few mm smaller diameter, but it's what it is. It's not the worst ever, it's not a diesel or some stupid crap. And bigger guys can probably easily pull it off, just be mindful. Hope this helps you, take care all. Bill


----------



## amirsardari

its a pocket watch with connected lugs to be used as a wrist watch


----------



## ZIPPER79

Some points I'll disagree with you on.
Having experience changing my watch straps over the years I've learned how to change one with holes that were not drilled thru. The watch size is ok because it's easy to read even with the cluttered dial, and, "At 53mm, the lug width is enormous and frankly ridiculous and inexcusable," it really is not its just that your wrists are smaller than others. All in all the "Con" comments are a little angry sounding while the "Pro" part is much better.....
Som photos here.....


----------



## bill39

ZIPPER79 said:


> Some points I'll disagree with you on.
> Having experience changing my watch straps over the years I've learned how to change one with holes that were not drilled thru. The watch size is ok because it's easy to read even with the cluttered dial, and, "At 53mm, the lug width is enormous and frankly ridiculous and inexcusable," it really is not its just that your wrists are smaller than others. All in all the "Con" comments are a little angry sounding while the "Pro" part is much better.....
> Som photos here.....


Hello zipper,

I didn't mean drilled through lugs, I mean normal string bar holes that we drilled in such a way that people were saying if it wasn't the metal bracelet version, it was really hard to impossible to get a bracelet on it. I found you can, but not perfectly fitting. As for the anger lol, maybe a little. I didn't mean to sound that way, but I suppose i was a little, because I found so much to my liking, I was just disappointed in the length, but you're right. A lot of the problem I had probably wouldn't exist if I had bigger wrist. I still think it's a great watch. I like yours, you have the little older version that's bead blasted with the date window. I actually prefer that finish and wish mine had a date, despite being glad it didn't at first lol. Like the strap too.


----------



## bill39

amirsardari said:


> its a pocket watch with connected lugs to be used as a wrist watch


Lol. That's an interesting thought I didn't consider. Like the trench watches in ww1 and such lol.


----------



## BigBoo

Well crafted review bill39.
I love mine.
I have an 8 3/4" wrist and it fills it in nicely.


----------



## Ron521

The original was almost the same size, 43.7 mm instead of 45 mm. It was intended to be bigger than the Omega to make it more legible. And it was intended to be worn strapped on the sleeve of a space suit, as an instrument.

The high frequency movement used requires the case to be large.









Look how the case walls are only a few mm thick. There simply isn't much extra metal that can be removed.

The ONLY way to make the current watch smaller is to use a different movement.

If you modify the watch to make the lugs shorter, then you change the style of the watch, and it's no longer a "replica" of the original, it's just another chronograph....perhaps something like this Timex which I used to own, a handsome watch, but nothing resembling the original Bulova:


----------



## Mike Rivera

While I appreciate the review, the fact that's it's a touch too large for your wrists isn't a "Con", it's just not the watch for you. I have 7-1/4" wrists and the black version (which wears smaller than the SS version) looks fine. It's not "ridiculous and inexcusable"; it's just too large for your wrist size, or your preferred size, as well as required by the size of the movement. Regarding the crystal, I've never heard of problems of it getting damaged in normal use, in fact I've heard it's fairly robust, but it does an impending look to it.

My watches' lume lasts all night and is easily readable at 5 am if the room is dark. As you know, the watch is available with a date window, but you chose the no-date version (and now am missing it). I also wish mine had a date, and I'd be fine with it around the 4:30 area, but it's not available with the black PVD model.

I owned a Speedy for about five years, but got bored with it and sold it about six months ago and bought this. No regrets ... (I know, sacrilege). I hope you learn to enjoy yours, otherwise sell it and get something you like better.

And of course, a photo ;-)


----------



## Siwash

OP; When I googled it, the average man's wrist size was said to be 7 inches.

My wrist is 7 inches.

I ordered a Lunar Pilot, tried it on. . . too large.

It's a missed opportunity, but at least Bulova made a chronograph big enough for those with REALLY LARGE WRISTS! Good for you if you have them!

I sent mine back, very disappointed. I think taking it down a few millimeters all around would have given Bulova a MUCH larger number of consumers to buy the watch. It's common knowledge that a lot of people buy it, excited, then figure it's too big and sell it.

ON you, OP, yeah, it's just too damn big. I think even with a chronograph you need to see some bit of wrist above and below the watch.


----------



## Siwash

OP; When I googled it, the average man's wrist size was said to be 7 inches.

My wrist is 7 inches.

I ordered a Lunar Pilot, tried it on. . . too large.

It's a missed opportunity, but at least Bulova made a chronograph big enough for those with REALLY LARGE WRISTS! Good for you if you have them!

I sent mine back, very disappointed. I think taking it down a few millimeters all around would have given Bulova a MUCH larger number of consumers to buy the watch. It's common knowledge that a lot of people buy it, excited, then figure it's too big and sell it. The case is larger than the movement requires; open your watch and see.

ON you, OP, yeah, it's just too damn big. I think even with a chronograph you need to see some bit of wrist above and below the watch.


----------



## Tucker26A

I'm familiar with this watch brand. Many of my friends have watches from Bulova and none of them have ever complained about the poor quality. I've several pairs of watches and one of them is from Bulova. Very good and convenient watch. The seller told me that they are made in a high-tech way and that is why they are so high-quality. They have a very rich and interesting history of creation. When I first purchased them, I was immediately interested in their history and origin. I found detailed information about this at https://timepieceking.info/is-bulova-a-good-watch-brand and it was very interesting and useful for me. If you are looking for a quality watch for a business meeting or meeting with friends, then the brand from Bulova is perfect for this. I was personally convinced of this and never regretted my choice.


----------



## derekdeadend

The looming too large issue holds true here. Same as with 90 percent of all watches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Siwash said:


> OP; When I googled it, the average man's wrist size was said to be 7 inches.
> 
> My wrist is 7 inches.
> 
> I ordered a Lunar Pilot, tried it on. . . too large.
> 
> It's a missed opportunity, but at least Bulova made a chronograph big enough for those with REALLY LARGE WRISTS! Good for you if you have them!
> 
> I sent mine back, very disappointed. I think taking it down a few millimeters all around would have given Bulova a MUCH larger number of consumers to buy the watch. It's common knowledge that a lot of people buy it, excited, then figure it's too big and sell it. The case is larger than the movement requires; open your watch and see.
> 
> ON you, OP, yeah, it's just too damn big. I think even with a chronograph you need to see some bit of wrist above and below the watch.


I agree

The watch they based it on was actually 43mm, so the reissue is even larger

I'd it was 42/43mm and had shorter lugs it would be great.....

Here's hoping for one

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Ron521 said:


> The original was almost the same size, 43.7 mm instead of 45 mm. It was intended to be bigger than the Omega to make it more legible. And it was intended to be worn strapped on the sleeve of a space suit, as an instrument.
> 
> The high frequency movement used requires the case to be large.
> 
> View attachment 14934963
> 
> 
> Look how the case walls are only a few mm thick. There simply isn't much extra metal that can be removed.
> 
> The ONLY way to make the current watch smaller is to use a different movement.
> 
> If you modify the watch to make the lugs shorter, then you change the style of the watch, and it's no longer a "replica" of the original, it's just another chronograph....perhaps something like this Timex which I used to own, a handsome watch, but nothing resembling the original Bulova:
> 
> View attachment 14934975


They could certainly make it 43mm or so, like the original

Most of Bulova's catalogue and sales in the last 10+ years have been ridiculously large watches...... So I guess they didn't want to rock the boat

The 262khz movement can fit into a 42mm case

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Great watch and good review.

I have one and really like it, even though it wears like a satellite dish on my wrist.....


----------



## bill39

Thank you for all the comments guy's. Been busy with an array of things and this covid crisis has the whole world upside down. It's true that I do have a smaller wrist, so this watch is by no means the largest watch i've ever seen or unwearable, even for me. And for bigger wrist men and women, it would probably be fine. As for quality, no real problems there. Bulova makes a fine watch, and one of the best quartz movements under like a grand seiko or a few others. I definitely love the watch, it's gorgeous and the pvd one that one fella posted it really nice. I wouldn't mind a blacked out pvd one. One thing I have learned in this game is, never judge a watch too harshly and too early, because over time, it can really grow on you, when out of the box, it may not have seemed so great. The next watch I'm looking at is a Smiths Everest. Little pricey for a working guy like me, but it is a beautiful watch, well made, with a great history and story. And about as close to a rolex explorer as I'm going to get for the foreseeable future.


----------



## orange260z

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this watch, bill39!

I've had the original version (of the "replica", of course) of this watch since 2017, not too long after it was released. There were none available to see/try on in my city, it was special-order for all the retailers. However, something about the watch just struck a chord with me, and I bought it online on impulse. I wanted the leather strap version as my SMP is black on SS bracelet already, and I wanted this to be a little different.









While I was waiting, I was getting worried...
- will it be too big on my relatively small 6.75" wrist?
- will it lugs be too wide?
- will it be too tall/thick?

My first impression when I opened the presentation box was, "wow". It really is a beautifully finished watch - the "blasted" case finish, the multiple layers in the dial, the texture of the three sub dials all contribute to a sense of detail and depth. When I first put it on, I was pleased to find that it wore much smaller than the size would suggest, and was not as obtrusive as expected. The date window at 4:30 just blends right in for me, and I like that it's there. Other than the glaring quality exception below, I would be hard pressed to explain to anyone how my Omega is built or finished better.

What disappointed me
- I feel that both supplied straps are poor - the leather one is stiff and cheap-feeling, and the fabric one is gaudy with the leather patch on it. I mostly wear the watch on an aftermarket silicone strap, and sometimes on a NATO like in the picture. I do find that my NATO is not thick/weighty enough for this heavy watch, and intend to buy a heavier one at some point.
- The tiny second hand on the sub dial is relatively useless.
- The very limited water resistance scares me with exposure to rain, or in our current environment, frequent hand-washing.

I mainly wear the Omega during the work day, swap to my "beater" Casios for the evening while I work around the house or on cars, and my Luminox at night because of the comfort and lume. I'd say that I don't wear the LP a LOT, but it does see regular use - at least 4-5 days a month. Sometimes I will put the watch on the leather strap and wear it on multi-day business trips as an alternative to the Omega, as it too dresses up nicely with suits. Overall, I've been very happy with the purchase and would recommend this watch to anyone sitting on the fence.


----------



## Commisar

orange260z said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this watch, bill39!
> 
> I've had the original version (of the "replica", of course) of this watch since 2017, not too long after it was released. There were none available to see/try on in my city, it was special-order for all the retailers. However, something about the watch just struck a chord with me, and I bought it online on impulse. I wanted the leather strap version as my SMP is black on SS bracelet already, and I wanted this to be a little different.
> 
> View attachment 15122549
> 
> 
> While I was waiting, I was getting worried...
> - will it be too big on my relatively small 6.75" wrist?
> - will it lugs be too wide?
> - will it be too tall/thick?
> 
> My first impression when I opened the presentation box was, "wow". It really is a beautifully finished watch - the "blasted" case finish, the multiple layers in the dial, the texture of the three sub dials all contribute to a sense of detail and depth. When I first put it on, I was pleased to find that it wore much smaller than the size would suggest, and was not as obtrusive as expected. The date window at 4:30 just blends right in for me, and I like that it's there. Other than the glaring quality exception below, I would be hard pressed to explain to anyone how my Omega is built or finished better.
> 
> What disappointed me
> - I feel that both supplied straps are poor - the leather one is stiff and cheap-feeling, and the fabric one is gaudy with the leather patch on it. I mostly wear the watch on an aftermarket silicone strap, and sometimes on a NATO like in the picture. I do find that my NATO is not thick/weighty enough for this heavy watch, and intend to buy a heavier one at some point.
> - The tiny second hand on the sub dial is relatively useless.
> - The very limited water resistance scares me with exposure to rain, or in our current environment, frequent hand-washing.
> 
> I mainly wear the Omega during the work day, swap to my "beater" Casios for the evening while I work around the house or on cars, and my Luminox at night because of the comfort and lume. I'd say that I don't wear the LP a LOT, but it does see regular use - at least 4-5 days a month. Sometimes I will put the watch on the leather strap and wear it on multi-day business trips as an alternative to the Omega, as it too dresses up nicely with suits. Overall, I've been very happy with the purchase and would recommend this watch to anyone sitting on the fence.


Very nice. I have a 7.1 inch wrist so looking at your pic I'm good to go.

I'm trying to decide between a bracelet or strap version.... I wonder if the nylon strap can be bought separately?

As for it's overall size, it's suppose to be big, it's a chronograph based off a chronograph designed for astronauts.

Hell, the Seiko Turtle/Kong Turtle is 44mm on diameter.... The Rolex Deep Sea is 44mm in diameter and 18mm THICK 

As for big chronographs, the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean is 45.5mm in diameter and 15mm or so thick and of course, Breitling sells 46mm diameter chronographs every day that ends with Y.

I'll see if there are rumors of a slightly reduced version, but if not, I'll be getting one before the year is out.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Nice review of a nice watch.


----------



## Commisar

ZIPPER79 said:


> Some points I'll disagree with you on.
> Having experience changing my watch straps over the years I've learned how to change one with holes that were not drilled thru. The watch size is ok because it's easy to read even with the cluttered dial, and, "At 53mm, the lug width is enormous and frankly ridiculous and inexcusable," it really is not its just that your wrists are smaller than others. All in all the "Con" comments are a little angry sounding while the "Pro" part is much better.....
> Som photos here.....


Zipper, is yours a bracelet version or the strap version?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

As a frequent reviewer of Timex watches (Love/Hate), your review sounds at times like a tantrum. 
Keep in mind that a company like Bulova (Citizen) or Timex, spends a lot of hours on the drawing board before releasing a watch like this. They can never be 100% right, because if they've would made it smaller, then the criticism would be 'not a true replica'. As stated before, there are reasons why the watch is sized the way it is.

For me, as a Bulova fan, there is absolutely no issues with the watch for its price range.

Luke Lunar Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Rain Shspt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

PS. All Precisionist and UHF Chronographs are big.. because of the size of the movement. They cannot be made smaller.

Bulova Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Snorkel. by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph

I thought the Scott watch was smaller than the reissue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

tayloreuph said:


> I thought the Scott watch was smaller than the reissue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is, by about 1.8mm

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CandyHands

Thanks for the review. I've resorted to NATO straps as I have a smaller wrist as well. My L.P. gets more wear in fall/winter/spring when the dial peeks out from a sweater or jacket sleeve. Many watches could be confused with the Speedy at first glance but I find this Bulova truly unique and much more accurate.


----------



## journeyforce

Good review
I have never understood Bulova's mindset in regards to making 2 different cases so that you had one for the strap and one for the bracelet. That probably cost them more money in production

Other companies like Hamilton, Tissot, Wenger, Victorinox have watches with 2 sets of holes drilled into each lug. the holes closer to the case are for the bracelet and the holes further away are for the strap.


----------



## jhdscript

Thanx for your review


----------



## Davidofs.cz

Today choice


----------



## Commisar

Here's the bracelet spring bar location. Talk about a tight fit. You'll also see curved spring bars and a NASA flight strap installed. Love the watch, looks really unique and it's super accurate.





































Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Commisar said:


> Here's the bracelet spring bar location. Talk about a tight fit. You'll also see curved spring bars and a NASA flight strap installed. Love the watch, looks really unique and it's super accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Hi Commisar,

thank you for the pictures.
Yes that is really close.

Best regards.


----------



## bombaywalla

I just got a hold of one - it's a big watch for sure (Did not know the size was dictated by the 262khz movement. I learnt something today!?). 
I have 7" wrists & i can -j-u-s-t- about swing it.....


----------



## bombaywalla

Can someone please tell me what kind of screw driver I need to adjust this bracelet?

It’s a used piece so adjusted to the prev owners wrist. Wee bit tight for me - need to insert 1 more link.

All the specialty screw drivers I have that have worked for all other watch bracelets do not work for this Bulova. ☹

I was on Esslinger.com but was quickly lost in selecting the appropriate sized device. Thanks.


----------



## cantinker

Hi all,
Just received my polished case/no date version. I'm not hating the polished case but I'm toying with the idea having it bead blasted. This would make it the most accurate version of the original in my opinion. Thoughts? Has anyone tried this? 
Thanks


----------



## bombaywalla

Bulova Lunar Pilot lume shot....


----------

